# Gary Fisher Piranha 2008 or Specialized Rockhopper 2009



## san24 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I needed help choosing my first Mountain Bike. I`m just starting out this year. The Gary Fisher Piranha is a 2008 and will cost me 575$ while the Rockhopper is a 2009 priced at 700$. What are the pros and cons of each? 

All suggestions and opinions are greatly appreciated.

Best,
San


----------



## Whitedog (Apr 11, 2008)

The 08 Pirana specs (09 retails for $929):
http://www.fisherbikes.com/archive/model/416/fullspecs

The 09 Rockhopper with V-brakes retails for $640, the 09 Rockhopper Comp Disc retails for $770. I'm assuming the $700 you mention for the Rockhopper is the Comp Disc version.

The Piranha (originally retailing for $900+) has a better fork, better shifters, better crankset, is a 9-spd vs. 8-spd of the Rockhopper and has hydraulic discs vs. the mechanical discs of the Rockhopper. So on specs alone, the Piranha, especially at $575, is a better deal.

I assume you've found these both at local bike shops? If so, you should try riding both to see how they feel (hopefully both bikes are the correct size for you!). The Fisher uses Genesis geometry that is uses different dimensions from other bike brands, so its important to see how it feels to you:
http://www.fisherbikes.com/bike/series/genesis/tech


----------



## san24 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, It`s the Rockhopper Comp Disc version. I did think that the Piranha had better components. 

I didn`t get a chance to test ride them, both are 19" frames and I`m 6 feet tall. I stood over them and the guys at the LBS said they are right for me. I don`t know if test riding them will help me decide, cause I`m very new to mountain biking, this will be my first bike. 

How different is the genesis geometry from the specialized? 

Also, what about the frame quality in both the bikes..especially since the Piranha is a 08 and the Rockhopper is 09.


----------



## bdamiano12 (Mar 9, 2009)

I just bought an 09 Gary Fisher Wahoo. I don't know the difference between the 08s and the 09s but I was fitted to the Wahoo with a 17.5 inch frame. I am 6 foot tall as well but I do like the feel of a smaller bike. I believe the gary fisher frames run a little large (atleast for the 09s). I am a complete newb tho so I could be wrong. 

All i know is my fisher is amazing.

Good luck


----------



## san24 (Mar 24, 2009)

I had 2-3 inches clearance when I stood above?


----------



## TiCain (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a Specialized and love it, but there is nothing wrong with a GF and if it fits you and feels right, that would be one sweet bike at a great price. Test ride that sucker before it's gone, I've also owned a GF "climbed like a goat". Good luck

P.S. I wouldn't worry about the frame quality, both are Great companies and I believe have lifetime warranties.


----------



## Ktse (Jul 12, 2008)

san24 said:


> I had 2-3 inches clearance when I stood above?


That's not a good enough way of measuring the size of the bike. You also need to measure reach or the EFF. If you sat on both the 19 inch frames of the Rockhopper and the Piranha, you would have definitely noticed that the Piranha was a lot more stretched out. Whether or not you're comfortable with that is up to you.

The Genesis geometry differs from 'classic' geometry in that it is relatively long on the top tube given it's measured seat tube size. The reason for this is some sort of marketing lingo and designed for riders with longer arms and torsos.


----------



## san24 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Guys! I did notice I had to reach more for the handle bars, I kinda liked it. In terms of componentry and price...Go Gary Fisher?


----------



## pmpski_1 (Mar 15, 2009)

I just bought a new bike, and while the guys at the bike shop said I should be riding a 19" (which is what they had in stock) I eventually went with a 17" from another shop. I was reaching less with the smaller frame and I felt more comfortable with the bike in general. It all depends on what you feel comfortable with.

I looked at it this way - if I'm feeling like the 19 is a bit large but manageable when I'm riding in the LBS parking lot, how am I going to feel when I'm on the trail and need to do some quick moves in a tight space?

Oh yeah, I got the Rockhopper disc.


----------



## TiCain (Sep 25, 2008)

If it ends up being too stretched out for you get the bike shop to swap out for a shorter stem and try it that way, most likely won't charge you anything for the swap if you buy the bike. Good luck, let us know how it works out.


----------



## san24 (Mar 24, 2009)

I test rode the two bikes yesterday. I could definitely feel the frame geometry difference in the two bikes, just riding it in the parking lot. The Gary Fisher initially felt funny, I had to stretch my torso more but the bike felt smaller - strange. Both are 19" frames. Does it take time to get used to the G2 geometry? What do you guys think?

The Specialized was a nice ride too. The gears didn`t shift smoothly though, I think something that can be fixed before the sale.

Right now leaning towards the Gary Fisher Piranha for more bang for the buck.


----------



## RickM. (Feb 24, 2009)

I got my wife a Gary Fisher Tassajara (2002, so not sure if it's the same geo), and she hated the geometry. I'm not sure how well you will adjust to the bike, but fit and feel is very important. It almost stopped her from riding... till I sold it, and put her on another bike.


----------



## TiCain (Sep 25, 2008)

Try it with a shorter stem "maybe say 10 or 15mm" if it still doesn't feel right look elsewhere. It's not going to be much fun if it doesn't fit. When I first got my GF "used" I knew the frame size was right, but felt too stretched, 10mm to me made all the difference in the world and still climbed great.


----------



## san24 (Mar 24, 2009)

After work I stopped by the store, took a test ride again and bought the Gary Fisher Piranha. , cost me 625$. I`ll be going there tomorrow to pick it up, they`ll be checking and cleaning up the bike for me. My arms are stretched out, but I want to ride it for a week and then as TiCain pointed out go for a shorter stem. 

Thanks a lot guys for your inputs, it really helped. I`ll be posting some pics of the bike tomorrow. This is exciting!


----------



## bada! (May 26, 2008)

Congrats on your new born I'm sure you'll enjoy it. Which color did you get, white or green one?


----------



## san24 (Mar 24, 2009)

bada_bing! said:


> Congrats on your new born I'm sure you'll enjoy it. Which color did you get, white or green one?


Thank you! White. Thats all they had in 19". Green looks damn cool too, I test rode a 17.5" green.


----------



## bada! (May 26, 2008)

I agree, the green is nice but the white is super clean as well. I can't stand the GF 09 paint jobs not sure why, I think it looks cheap.


----------



## TiCain (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad to hear you got it, it'll be a great bike for ya I'm sure and picking it up on a Friday to boot, doesn't get much better.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

If the bike feels good, then you made a good decision. As other people have said, the Piranha is a better bike overall. In my opinion, the 2008's are a much better deal than the 2009's.


----------



## HTParagon (Jan 24, 2009)

Bada bing--I agree with you on the new paint jobs.. I like the 2005 and 2008 Fishers..


----------



## burnthefurniture (Aug 3, 2008)

I've got the same bike you just bought, with the 21 inch frame, a white 2008. The geometry takes some getting used to, but I love it, especially on the trails. It is much more comfortable for me to stretch out more, and having your center of gravity further back makes climbs and descents much more easy. The components are excellent too and for the price you paid.


----------



## Sincraft (Mar 26, 2007)

I got kinda pushed into the Piranha and wished I hadn't. I'm 6' and find I'm way too stretched out. Even for trail riding. I have an old Mongoose (before they went mainstream) and it rocked for riding trails. I blazed trails, was very confident on this bike. This bike doesn't make me feel this way. 
Especially since the following went bad in the first few rides.

-Shocks died.
-Chain busted on the 2nd ride
-Shifters were acting screwy, had it in to the shop where some real a$$holes work and blame it on hard riding , meanwhile I'm riding on what even old people ride on with old 10 speeds.
-Neck strains and elbow strains - being 6' I was told this was the best bike for my size and weight.
-Tires died within the 5th ride. 


So yea I'm not happy with my bike but I'm not buying another for a long time. Hoping to retro fit for more comfortable trail riding.

I would suggest you ride what feels comfortable, not what looks cool or what SHOULD be better based on price. I fell for the 'this should be better because it's more and got better reviews'.

my gfs $400 bike rides better and hasn't had a darn thing wrong with it. It has been dropped, rolled off a hill, wrecked, drenched and pretty much whatever could happen in about 10 rides. I think it's a Canondale Rockhopper or Hardrock...whichever is the cheap one. OH and the shocks work fine...still.

GF really put cheap stuff on supposedly a great frame for some. Dunno.


----------



## BMW_TT (Feb 9, 2009)

I went with a 08 Piranha as well. Mine should be coming in Friday. 

Just curious, do you guys know the weight of the Piranha?


----------



## 56cbr600rr (Oct 16, 2008)

How did you get an 08? I've looked for one and will probably pick up a 09 if I can't find a 08. I actually like the 2009 red color..


----------



## BMW_TT (Feb 9, 2009)

I got mine used at 500. It's the white one.


----------



## 56cbr600rr (Oct 16, 2008)

Weight: Just bought a new 2009 with a 19 inch frame today. 31.1 pounds with reflectors on. I thought it would be lighter.

they're off now of course.


----------



## CFaber (Apr 30, 2009)

i recently picked up a new '08 Piranha from an LBS. Haven't ridden for nearly 10 years...love this bike so far and can't beat the value compared to the '09's.


----------



## tripleup05 (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow 900 bucks for an '09? I paid like $650 for my '06. Are the '09's really upgraded that much?


----------

